# Great new Latin Cook Book



## cynthia (Oct 12, 2004)

Well folks I just went to Latino Expo Here in Los Angeles they also hold many other expos in New York and San Antonio. Well there was this great and spunky Latina Chef named Chef Lala and she was great showing off her cooking demonstrations .... she also has an new book called Latin Lover Lite it has great Location photos and the food looks great the recepies are also easy to follow... the book is backed by the America Heart Association... the only place that I have been able to find her book is on her website www.cheflala.com or you can email her at [email protected] the book is great and its only 29.95... just want to spread the news I know once you buy her book you will become a fan just like me.... LATIN LOVER LITE rules.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

So Cynthia, apart from the entertainment value, what is so great about the book? What are some of the recipes that make it so heart-healthy?

I will indeed have a look at Expo Comida Latina in a couple of weeks. But still, instead of just trying to get us to buy it, tell us something useful.


----------



## chef lala (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Suzanne,
My friend Maria forwarded a copy of your question. 
Hola, I am Chef LaLa, the author of Latin Lover Lite. The recipes in the book feature preparing delicious, flavorful, easy to prepare, healthy and authentic Latin recipes. 
Even the title is reflective of what the book represents, as latinos we are very passionate about food...flavor is key. These are not watered down versions of recipes passed down through generations, recipes like Carne Asada, Caldo de Pollo and Paella - that were always healthy and a well balanced meal. 
The photography is amazing. I was fortunate enough to work with talented photographer Steven Anderson - and yes, every recipe has a full page color photo so that you know how finished recipe looks and it serves as a plating idea. 
I hope this provides a little more insight into my book and hope the recipes inspire you to discover the Latin Lover in you.

PS to Cynthia - the reason you cannot find it anywhere other than my website is because the official release date is in November. However, www.alibiris.com is currently taking orders. 
Provecho!


----------

